# Food brands reccomend?



## Sizzlea89

I have always used a food called Gerry the gerbil as I found it was more nutritious for my mice but since I got my last feed bag (I buy in bulk from my partners previous boss) the company that delivers the food has discontinued the contract with the feed suppliers, can anyone recommend a good nutritious feed? Uk would be brilliant thanks


----------



## pro-petz

Any pet store will be able to order it for you if you are after the 15 or 20kg bag whichever it comes in


----------



## Sizzlea89

Awesome thank you! It's usually a 15kg bag and I'm nearing the end of the last bag so was starting to have a oh no I can't get the food I want panic!


----------



## pro-petz

For you information most pet shops will have a specific day in which they receive their delivery especially if it a small store so advise contacting your nearest store and find out when they receive their main order and the latest possible day and time in which to place an order.

I have to place mine in no later than 4:30pm on a Thursday for delivery on Friday.


----------



## Sizzlea89

Thank you!

I managed to get a feed suppliers that sells the 15kg bags the next town over! Just happened across it while out a drive last night! Went back this morning in the snow and had a successful trip all round


----------



## salemsparklys

I mostly use Ratrations No7 without garlic with added egg biscuit then add low sugar/salt cereal like puffed wheat/cherrios etc


----------



## Sizzlea89

Iv never heard of that before, do you find it supports all the nutritional needs? I might just have to give it a try


----------



## reecef

http://www.mrjohnsons.co.uk/supreme-rat-mouse.htm

i use the above, they get a variety in that and love it!

Also a decent amount of protein unlike many others.


----------



## bonsai

Hello.
I feed Supreme Science Selective Mouse and order it at Petmeds.They have the best price I've seen for it.
I add fresh vegetables,fruits,herbs,mealworms...


----------



## Sizzlea89

I had a good look at the pet store while I was out this morning and got some funny looks I might add! But yeah iv got a selection of all different brands and going to try then all to see what they like best


----------



## andypandy29us

i shop online .. try pet supermarket .co .uk ... they have some good stuff there .... I got some silent wheels cheap from there in the xmas sale


----------



## Sizzlea89

Ooh great idea thank you!


----------



## salemsparklys

Mine love the ratrations stuff and they are all shiny/healthy mice  Just last week I found Mr Johnsons in my local pet shop at £2.10 for a 1kg bag, got some and mixed it into my RR and the bowls were empty so I will be mixing that in as well for mine


----------



## Sizzlea89

salemsparklys said:


> Mine love the ratrations stuff and they are all shiny/healthy mice  Just last week I found Mr Johnsons in my local pet shop at £2.10 for a 1kg bag, got some and mixed it into my RR and the bowls were empty so I will be mixing that in as well for mine


I'll try that then  they aren't fussy but they do leave food haha


----------



## reecef

i use mr johnsons both the rats and mice love it, the are all healthy and looking perfect to. i think i pay £2.59 per bag at my local pet shop.


----------



## salemsparklys

I have now stopped the RR as they love the Mr Johnsons, I still add the extras I normally add, but its empty bowls every morning


----------



## Sizzlea89

Sounds like its a good feed for them then!


----------



## salemsparklys

Your girls seem to like it too


----------



## Sizzlea89

Haha they always were the greediest babies! Their dad is really greedy and I'm trying to get him to lose weight! He's super fat lol! Their mum loves her wheel and manages to keep nice and fit


----------



## mich

Living World mice food, Vitakraft mice food, Kaytee pet foods do a lot of different types of rat and mice seeds abd treats.


----------



## mich

I adore "Living World", love Kaytee (which is very soon going to be available to buy in Australia. Vitakraft is great (Very hard to buy in Australia unfortunately). I buy a lot of my mice treats from ebay. FM Browns (not avail in Aust)they do brilliant mice/rat treats. Rotastak (UK). Very nice. Don't like Oxbow much.Mice arent too interested in it.


----------

